# Gaggia classic: second shot has a metallic taste



## cdyson37 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have quite an old (> 5 years) Gaggia classic. In recent months I've given it a new gasket, new group head and a new shower plate. I've descaled it and I've used puly caff.

Despite this, although the first shot I make after a period of inactivity (I only use it at weekends) tastes pretty good, the second has a nasty metallic tang.

I'd be grateful for any suggestions people might have to fix this!

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It could be related to old grinds either in the grinder, basket or group head, or just oils from the previous shot that have turned rancid (it only takes 45 mins). Cleaning would be my first port of call.


----------



## cdyson37 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response, but I usually make the second short fairly quickly after the first (about 20 minutes at most) and as I say I've tried quite extensive cleaning. The taste is distinctly metallic - do you think something might be rusting in there?

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

So you've descaled? And back flushed it? Are all the valves and solenoid working right? In other words are you getting the whoosh when you turn the pump off? Have you soaked your porta filter in the puly caff solution too? Maybe oils under your basket that are only coming out after they've been warmed and had a shot over them?


----------

